# Khan is sportin' some New Bling!!



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

I could hardly wait to get home today; because I had a notification from the USPS that Khan's new collar was due to arrive. 
It was like Christmas, cuz not only was his collar in the mailbox but so was his new Fetching Tag!!

Ron's not home yet, so trying to get a picture of him with the collar on was not working really well. I think it's good enough so you get the idea!!

I love them both!!! I wish the collar was about 3inches bigger I could wear it as a belt!!! The Tag pretty much speaks for itself!!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Very cute!!! I love it!!!


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Perfectly suited for the big guy! 

Love the tag


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

How cool, you've got great taste! I really do like them both, suits him perfectly!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

That's really cool!
That collar design would make a great belt.


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

Thanks everyone. It's funny after reading and seeing everyone's clever lines for their tags I thought long and hard trying to come up with something that wasn't going to sound lame! I came up with nothing! 
It was while we were on our morning walk and I look down and he has a string of slobber so long it was almost hitting the ground, and then about that time he shook his head only to look at me with the slobber now draped over his nose! Voila!! Tag line was born!!


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

Love it! Where's the collar from?


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

lauren43 said:


> Love it! Where's the collar from?


Collar Mania

I saw others post pics from this place. I am blown away at the quality of this!! It is double thick, with a red satin lining (Superman's cape!) and the hardware is super heavy duty.
I just love it!!


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

I love collarmania, great quality collars! Avery has 2 of them!!!


----------

